# Rumor



## Tpain (Oct 12, 2021)

Heard a few people say we’re able to cash out are petitions????


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2021)

Petitions??
For what?


----------



## Tpain (Oct 12, 2021)

Lol damn spellcheck pention


----------



## Tpain (Oct 12, 2021)

Again pension


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tpain said:


> Again pension


Check out target pay and benefits website for the details about your pension/ 401k, and the taxation rate for your options. I don’t believe you can do anything with your 401k until you have been gone from Target for over 30 days. Good luck!😁


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 12, 2021)

Didn't they do something similar last year around this time?  You were still penalized but at a lower percentage or you could take out a certain small percentage and not be penalized?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 13, 2021)

Yes, because of Covid.


----------



## targetdude1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bad idea regardless! It's for your retirement, leave it alone period if you are smart. Dont even get a loan against your 401k if you can at ALL help it.

I'm old, you young people dont see tmrw. But in about 15 yrs, pension/401k will grow quite large if you dont mess with it.

And by large figures among the oldtimers around my Dc frequently top 200k (in the 401k, pension is kind of self limited, but still helpful)


----------

